

Building efficient apps and extensions with push messaging - nelse
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2013/05/building-efficient-apps-and-extensions.html

======
wellboy
We are switching to Parse now, away from AppEngine and GCM, because GCM
doesn't work for iPhone...

